# New power switch for Furman PS -8r



## NickVon (Apr 30, 2019)

The power switch image attached is failed on the sequencer unit It works if held in forced
and pushed in, in the on position

Any idea where I can source a replacement switch ?

I contacted a Furman but really haven’t gotten any kind of response


----------



## TimMc (Apr 30, 2019)

Mouser, DigiKey, Allied, or probably Amazon. De-energize the unit and remove the switch. Look for a manufacturers name (maybe it's there) and the part number (certainly there). Do an intertubes search and you'll find it.

You can bet that 15 minutes after the Amazon order cancellation window closes you'll get a reply from Furman offering your a free replacement....


----------



## RonHebbard (Apr 30, 2019)

NickVon said:


> The power switch image attached is failed on the sequencer unit It works if held in forced
> and pushed in, in the on position
> 
> Any idea where I can source a replacement switch ?
> ...


 *@NickVon* Try Mouser Electronics; search under Switches, Rocker, Power. Good luck, they'll stock many, many to sort through. Know your physical size / precise dimensions as it may snap fit into its mounting hole. Of course know your electrical ratings as well. Is it also internally illuminated*?* Mouser is a huge company, based in Texas I believe, and with several branches including one in Canada. I've dealt with them several times purchasing parts to maintain my Maytag Neptune clothes washer. As huge as they are, they took good care of me and sold me one or two parts without charging me an arm and a leg for them. If they've got what you want, they'll have it in your hands unbelievably fast and at amazingly affordable prices. Mouser even got back to me years later giving me 30 days warning of a part I'd ordered ceasing to be manufactured AND let me know how many they had remaining in stock in case I wanted to purchase any spares while they were still available. If you're having difficulty sorting through their on-line catalog, don't hesitate to call them on a 1-800 line, if you're patient, they'll wade through their stocks for you. KNOW exactly what you're looking for. The least Furman could do for you is tell you the switch's manufacturer and the manufacturer's part number. If you had that info' Mouser could likely help you MUCH quicker.
Toodleoo! 
Ron Hebbard


----------



## microstar (Apr 30, 2019)

If you will take a good picture of the rear of the switch and measure the. height and width of the body (not the bezel), I might have one I can send you for free.


----------



## DrewE (Apr 30, 2019)

It looks to me like a standard snap-in switch. You don't need a precise replacement (as in the same manufacturer and model number), just a switch with the same physical dimensions, electrical setup, and equivalent or better ratings.

As was said, Digi-key, Mouser, and places like Amazon probably all sell something suitable. I think Digi-key is a bit bigger than Mouser (but both are huge parts suppliers). There are also any number of smaller electronics parts suppliers/surplus dealers that may also have something suitable, possibly at a better price; one I've bought from and been satisfied with is All Electronics, and they have this, this, this, and this listed that look to me like they could be suitable matches. (Incidentally, All Electronics also has black split loom tubing at some of the best prices I've happened across.)

If you have a few of these power conditioner/sequencers, it probably would behoove one to order a few switches, if only to guarantee that none of the others ever fail in the next several decades.


----------



## NickVon (Apr 30, 2019)

It appears to be 7/8" wide x 1" High. Or as apparently all this is usually measured in metrica, a very standard 23mm x 27mm.
I found a number of options on Mouser's site, but Had a hard time distilling it down to an illuminated Red On/Off. But Ill keep digging around. Alot of the ones I found came back as ON - Neutral - OFF
https://www.mouser.com/datasheet/2/60/cn-1382811.pdf

@DrewE Thank you for those links the 2 red ones look like the closes match, and do appear to match in size and number of wiring poles.


----------



## RonHebbard (Apr 30, 2019)

NickVon said:


> It appears to be 7/8" wide x 1" High. Or as apparently all this is usually measured in metrica, a very standard 23mm x 27mm.
> I found a number of options on Mouser's site, but Had a hard time distilling it down to an illuminated Red On/Off. But Ill keep digging around. Alot of the ones I found came back as ON - Neutral - OFF
> https://www.mouser.com/datasheet/2/60/cn-1382811.pdf
> 
> @DrewE Thank you for those links the 2 red ones look like the closest match, and do appear to match in size and number of wiring poles.


 *@NickVon* ON - Neutral - OFF could / would work for you although you'd be buying more switch than you need. ON - Neutral - OFF would get you a three position switch with a bonus position in the middle and a second pair of contacts you'd leave disconnected. Remember there are probably two extra, and possibly physically smaller, contacts for an internal neon or LED indicator. 
Toodleoo! 
Ron Hebbard


----------



## microstar (Apr 30, 2019)

NickVon said:


> It appears to be 7/8" wide x 1" High. Or as apparently all this is usually measured in metrica, a very standard 23mm x 27mm.
> I found a number of options on Mouser's site, but Had a hard time distilling it down to an illuminated Red On/Off. But Ill keep digging around. Alot of the ones I found came back as ON - Neutral - OFF
> https://www.mouser.com/datasheet/2/60/cn-1382811.pdf
> 
> @DrewE Thank you for those links the 2 red ones look like the closes match, and do appear to match in size and number of wiring poles.



The one I have measures 24mm wide x 23 mm high, so would not work.


----------



## Ben Stiegler (May 1, 2019)

OR ... scour Ebay for anysimilar Furman being unloaded and ask them to just take out the switch and send it to you (dont ship the rest of the mass)

i just checked - you can get a working used one for about $90 including tax ... eg entire unit


----------



## DougYoung (Feb 24, 2020)

Did you ever find the right switch? Mine went out as well, and it appears to be an ArcoElectric switch measuring about 21mm x 25mm. It looks like this is the right switch, but in green: 
https://www.alliedelec.com/product/arcolectric/c1353aabg2-602a/70226890/ . This also appears to be it, in red, matching part number, but from a different manufacturer: https://www.digikey.com/product-detail/en/bulgin/C1353AABR2-602AW-B/1091-1153-ND/3459591 . I've ordered the one from Allied (can't find it on Amazon), we'll see if it fits.


----------



## DougYoung (Feb 27, 2020)

DougYoung said:


> Did you ever find the right switch? Mine went out as well, and it appears to be an ArcoElectric switch measuring about 21mm x 25mm. It looks like this is the right switch, but in green:
> https://www.alliedelec.com/product/arcolectric/c1353aabg2-602a/70226890/ . This also appears to be it, in red, matching part number, but from a different manufacturer: https://www.digikey.com/product-detail/en/bulgin/C1353AABR2-602AW-B/1091-1153-ND/3459591 . I've ordered the one from Allied (can't find it on Amazon), we'll see if it fits.


The Allied switch arrived, and is a perfect fit. Works correctly


----------



## idm (May 21, 2020)

Thanks for taking the time to post a follow-up - saved me lots of time to fix the same problem!


----------



## Mac Hosehead (May 21, 2020)

Hmm, it sounds as if this issue is not too uncommon. Somebody gave me a PL-8 with a bad red power switch. These are usually used in equipment racks and don't get switched off much. It wasn't too hard to replace but some disassembly required. I replaced it with a similar two-pole 15-amp switch without the front illumination.


----------



## BCAP (May 29, 2020)

I've had issues with switches like that before that were corrosion based and resolved with contact cleaner. Do you have some DeOxIt? A couple spray shots of D5 and cycling the switch might address the issue without need for a replacement component.


----------



## idm (May 30, 2020)

Didn't think of DeOxit, thanks for suggestion

Replacement already installed so all good


----------



## BryceKastor (Jul 21, 2022)

Just want to chime in a thank you for this old thread.
Just saved me buying a new sequencer and considering Furman has updated their selection, for the worse it seems, this is going to be helpful!

THANKS


----------

